# Glamour girl:)



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

1.




2.



3.


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

In the second I cropped that little bit off in the upper left, but don't have that version on my phone. I'm happy w these for indoor natural light.


----------



## manager2301 (Apr 6, 2013)

These pictures are amazing what lens and camera are you using?


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you!! I used my nikon d7000 and a 50 1.8


----------



## manager2301 (Apr 6, 2013)

Did you edit the color in Photoshop or is that the color you got from your camera settings? How long have you been doing photography? Do you have a website?


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't care about the camera and lens... what I wanna know is...

What was your light source?

You said "indoor natural lighting"... did you have a large window in your space you were working with?


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been shooting for about 18 montgs. This is really close to sooc. Minimal editing In Lightroom. I had a regular sized window about 5 ft behind me w the ones on the couch. I think my ISO was about 1000. The one on the bed the window was prob 3 ft behind me.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 6, 2013)

The first one is beautiful. The poses on the second two are kinda strange. Skin tones on the third one are very nice.


----------



## manager2301 (Apr 6, 2013)

really? I think second 2 are really good


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The first one is beautiful. The poses on the second two are kinda strange. Skin tones on the third one are very nice.



The second is 60's inspired, letting the focus fall on her dark lashes. I love the last as well, to me she looks very graceful.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The first one is beautiful. The poses on the second two are kinda strange. Skin tones on the third one are very nice.



I agree with Kathy..  #1 is one of the best I have seen the OP post! The others.. meh!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

_jessicalynn_ said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > The first one is beautiful. The poses on the second two are kinda strange. Skin tones on the third one are very nice.
> ...



#3.. really? Her shoulder looks huge... distorted even. It is almost as wide has her face / head! Hair doesn't do it for me either... ever her boobs look weird.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 6, 2013)

_jessicalynn_ said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > The first one is beautiful. The poses on the second two are kinda strange. Skin tones on the third one are very nice.
> ...



I like the eye lashes part of the shot on #2, but the way shes posed looks like her shoulder is a boob at first. Whatever she is leaning on is taking up too much of the frame. The third one, you should have dropped the shoulder to elongate her neck, unless you were showing more of the torso. She looks scrunched up which makes her look tense.


----------



## manager2301 (Apr 6, 2013)

yea it might look better if she leaned her shoulder back, not forward.


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I like the eye lashes part of the shot on #2, but the way shes posed looks like her shoulder is a boob at first. Whatever she is leaning on is taking up too much of the frame. The third one, you should have dropped the shoulder to elongate her neck, unless you were showing more of the torso. She looks scrunched up which makes her look tense.



You'll probably like these better


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Apr 6, 2013)

_jessicalynn_ said:


> You'll probably like these better
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41503"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41504"/>



LOVE!!


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## manicmike (Apr 6, 2013)

manager2301 said:


> These pictures are amazing what lens and camera are you using?



That's like saying, "Wow this breakfast is amazing. What kind of oven did you make it on."


----------



## manicmike (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh and I like the second set much better. Prime example of how natural light can actually be used well.


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 6, 2013)

manicmike said:


> Oh and I like the second set much better. Prime example of how natural light can actually be used well.



Thanks!!


----------



## cenote (Apr 6, 2013)

I really like the B/w ones, I don't care for the color, manly to me everything in color shots seem to be to soft, not to say there not good shots, just don't like the colors going on.


----------



## O'Rork (Apr 6, 2013)

What time of day were these taken and what direction was the window facing (east, west, where)? I'm gonna take a swag at this and ponder 4:30 PM with light coming from the west or south west.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice job.  She is beautiful.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes Jessica. That second set really proves what just a change of position can do for the body. Really good job on these.


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 7, 2013)

O'Rork said:


> What time of day were these taken and what direction was the window facing (east, west, where)? I'm gonna take a swag at this and ponder 4:30 PM with light coming from the west or south west.



They were taking between 11 and 12 and I don't know what direction the windows were facing, lol!


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 7, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Nice job.  She is beautiful.



Thanks!


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Yes Jessica. That second set really proves what just a change of position can do for the body. Really good job on these.


----------



## Mully (Apr 7, 2013)

Second set looks a lot better.....I like the soft tones.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 8, 2013)

The quality is good here but these just seem a little bland. eh


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm confused, you said you had one light about 5 feet behind you on the couch...but there are two catch lights in her eyes.  *scratches head*


great shots...and she is a beauty so that helps.  ;-)


----------



## rawstatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Apr 9, 2013)

I LOVE these images!!!.... I have the D7000 and that lens with a huge window to play with so these images tell me I have no excuses and to GET PRACTICING! Thanks for sharing, inspiring for me.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my, beautiful pics


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 10, 2013)

sarah_19_nz said:


> I LOVE these images!!!.... I have the D7000 and that lens with a huge window to play with so these images tell me I have no excuses and to GET PRACTICING! Thanks for sharing, inspiring for me.



Thanks!! I love that camera


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 10, 2013)

Pallycow said:


> I'm confused, you said you had one light about 5 feet behind you on the couch...but there are two catch lights in her eyes.  *scratches head*
> 
> great shots...and she is a beauty so that helps.  ;-)



Well there was another window probably 6 or so feet farther down past her feet on the same wall and a door in the room w a windows I should have said my main light source.


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 10, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Oh my, beautiful pics



Thank you!


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 10, 2013)

Are these self-portraits?  She looks like your avatar. If so, that is some skill.


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 11, 2013)

PropilotBW said:


> Are these self-portraits?  She looks like your avatar. If so, that is some skill.



No they aren't


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 11, 2013)

_jessicalynn_ said:


> Pallycow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, you said you had one light about 5 feet behind you on the couch...but there are two catch lights in her eyes.  *scratches head*
> ...




well that would splain it then, lol.  Guess for that shot the eyes picked up that windows reflection.  ;-)


----------



## alyssaxxcupcake (Apr 13, 2013)

beautiful! good job!


----------



## Guinness Man (Apr 13, 2013)

nice


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 13, 2013)

alyssaxxcupcake said:


> beautiful! good job!



Thank you!


----------



## _jessicalynn_ (Apr 13, 2013)

Guinness Man said:


> nice


Thanks so much!


----------

